# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  bitte MFG fr heute von Leipzig nach Rostock

## coccola

am 3. Juli!

ab geht s am mittag, ber Potsdam nach Rostock. dort wird entschieden zwischen Bodden und Meer. ggf Schlafplatz mglich wenn du zum gleichen Spott willst. es fahren 1 kiter und 1 Windsurfer mit. und du?

melde dich doch bei Arjen 017699138355

----------

